# Phragmipedium caricinum



## brasphrag (Apr 10, 2017)

Phragmipedium caricinum.



photo hosting sites



click image upload


----------



## eteson (Apr 10, 2017)

Love this little guy!


----------



## tomkalina (Apr 10, 2017)

Nice color.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Apr 10, 2017)

Very cute, and agree, good color.


----------



## abax (Apr 10, 2017)

Love the colors and the big freckles in the pouch...very
niiiice.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Apr 11, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## eaborne (Apr 11, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 11, 2017)

Good colors. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 12, 2017)

One of my favorite species!


----------



## brasphrag (Apr 28, 2017)

The branched spike, This is an old plant, I divide it, make seed pods, have small seedlings made with symbiotical sowing. Long story it has!




image url uploadcertificity.com


----------



## tomkalina (Apr 28, 2017)

I love the petal stance.


----------



## abax (Apr 29, 2017)

I noticed the petal stance too. It appears to be flying very
fast...whooooosh!


----------



## Migrant13 (Apr 29, 2017)

It screams "look at me"!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (May 1, 2017)

Great picture! Just wow!


----------



## blondie (May 1, 2017)

Very very nice I love the spotting on the pouch.


----------



## suzyquec (May 2, 2017)

I loved your photos so much that I went out and purchased a flask of these. I'm not sure whether to thank you or not! But it is just so lovely I could not resist.


----------



## brasphrag (May 2, 2017)

They are quite easy to grow, as P. pearcei they like a lot of water, well drained pot, watering every day(if possible) in Spring and Summer time. Mine seedlings flower by first shoot( when they get large - say 15 cm each leaf, repot and they will flower!!!).
Have a nice growing


----------



## brasphrag (May 2, 2017)

Here a blooming mature seedling today, first shoot flowering and 2 new ones.
Hope you like.



image uploadcertificity.com


----------

